
‘My auntie wants me to download an app so she can track my every move’ - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/apr/05/privacy-surveillance-technology-coco-khan
======
duxup
I might be old fashioned, but sharing your location "always" with your SO
seems kinda like "trust issues".

